# Brecon Beacons



## Mohain (Feb 7, 2008)

After a nudge from *abraxas* I thought I should post a thread. Starting to photograph a bit more now after a few weeks (which turned into months) off.

This was from a recent trip to the Brecon Beacons in Wales. The light was good for photography for about 20 seconds and remained very flat after that for the rest of the day. Still black and white might have been my saving grace  This is the best of a bad bunch really.



























And this is us up 'Pen Y Fan' the highest 'mountain' Brecon Beacons (probably not much of a mountain by most peoples standards but it's the first one I've climbed :mrgreen. It was very misty (it was actually in the coulds!) hence the poor quality. That's me, second from the right! Seconds later my hat blew off over the side, never to be seen again.... I loved that hat 





Cheers, 

Mohain.


----------



## danir (Feb 7, 2008)

Love the second one.

Dani.


----------



## white russian (Feb 7, 2008)

Wow...really amazing shots. Reminds me of Ansel. 

Would you have shot in color if the sun was out?


----------



## Arch (Feb 7, 2008)

long time no see!... well done mate these are superb. :thumbup:


----------



## Mesoam (Feb 7, 2008)

nice series over all


----------



## tempra (Feb 7, 2008)

A real man would have dived over the edge for his favourite hat!

Great shots there, the detail is fantastic!


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 7, 2008)

Yayyy, Mohain is back posting pics!  

_Wonderful_ shots!!!!!  Such detail and depth. They look great in b/w, and it's such starkly beautiful scenery. Thanks for sharing.

(Shame about the hat though!)


----------



## abraxas (Feb 7, 2008)

Great series. I like the barren appearance although I imagine there's a good coating of slippery green?  How cool, thanks for posting.

BTW, hats I don't mind losing occasionally, but lens caps- Seeing one of them bouncing, spinning and otherwise sailing off into obscurity...  I just can't let that go for some reason.


----------



## SamGuss (Feb 7, 2008)

#2 was my favorite as well.

Do you happen to remember ISO of film, lens you used, ect. for that shot?

Very dramatic in my newbish opinion.

Sam


----------



## Mohain (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi, thanks for the replies! Good to see some old names 

white russian, thanks a lot  I shot these in digital (in colour) and converted to B&W. The flat light wasn't really condusive to good colour shots. I did manage to get a shot off when the sun shone for 30 secs but I wasn't positioned well (I'll link to is as this is a B&W forum).

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mohain/2223962295/

And here are a couple of other none mono ones.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mohain/2223962497/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/mohain/2223962819/

tempra and abraxas, it was a great hat but the side it rolled off was a sheer drop :sad anim: I've lost loads of stuff when out photographing. Grey cards, straps, hoods, filters! I can be such a numbnuts! (P.S. more of a slippery brown than green)!

SamGuss, shot digital at 100iso in colour and converted to mono in Photoshop. Lenses used were sigma 24-70 F2.8 and Sigma 10-20. I think for shot two I used the 10-20 (camera 30D).

Thanks for the positive replies :mrgreen:

Mohain


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 8, 2008)

Walter: thank you for the nudge!

Mohain, thank you for letting Walter nudge you --- and thanks for coming back! 

Good to see you!
Will I see you in Germany in May!!!??? Say yes, or else   

Very, very good. I love Photo 2!!! 
And then 4. 

Nice crowd you were ... oooo, such wind? 

The only thing I lost and REALLY mourned was my first polariser! I hated to lose that one in the mud. It's become something for the archeologists of the future to find...


----------



## Mohain (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi LaFoto. Thanks for the comments 

I had every intention of coming to Germany in May but my circumstances have changed somewhat recently and I really don't think I'm going to be able to make it now. If I do, it will be a bit of a last minute thing


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 8, 2008)

OK, you know what that means, if you don't manage to get that last-minute-thing done ... just look at my thread above!


----------



## SteveEllis (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi,

Some lovely shots there of a place I've ridden through hundred of times.  I really must pack my camera the next time I go for a blast through there, some of the best biking roads in britain 

I feel all inspired now   Thanks.


----------



## GeorgeUK (Feb 11, 2008)

Genuinely stunning!! :thumbup:


----------



## beato (Feb 11, 2008)

2 is my fav. you are amazing


----------



## IanRB (Feb 11, 2008)

white russian said:


> Wow...really amazing shots. Reminds me of Ansel.



My exact thoughts when i opened this.  Really does have that ansel feel to them.  1 and 2 are epic


----------



## duncanp (Feb 12, 2008)

2nd 4th and 5th are my favourites, wonderful pics


----------



## Roger (Feb 13, 2008)

these are really nice, the end result is perfect for b&w...the textures are lovely.


----------



## dab_20 (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice job on all of them, particularly #2... gives me a lost or lonely feel. Great series


----------



## Mohain (May 8, 2008)

Sorry to drag up this old thread but processed a couple more and thought they would be better off here rather than in their own thread.


----------



## Roger (May 8, 2008)

lovely additions to the thread Mohain....the processing is fantastic.


----------



## Antarctican (May 8, 2008)

Wow, wonderful additions indeed!


----------



## DRoberts (May 8, 2008)

Almost looks like they were done in lightwave...great detail.


----------



## Mohain (May 9, 2008)

Thanks guys an' gals


----------



## danir (May 9, 2008)

Very nice additions.

Dani.


----------

